# Schrittkettenpogrammierung



## Bensen83 (29 August 2009)

Hi Leute, ich habe vor kurzem in einer neuen Firma angefangen, wie findet ihr denn die Schrittkettenprogrammierung mit dem Befehl SPL (Sprungleiste)?


----------



## Pizza (29 August 2009)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> .... wie findet ihr denn die Schrittkettenprogrammierung mit dem Befehl SPL (Sprungleiste)?



gut, mach ich oft so :s12:


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2009)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe vor kurzem in einer neuen Firma angefangen, wie findet ihr denn die Schrittkettenprogrammierung mit dem Befehl SPL (Sprungleiste)?



Achja ... Ist halt auch eine der möglichen Varianten.
Bei einfachen,linearen Ketten finde ich sie recht simpel.
Alternativzweige sind auch noch einfach machbar.
Aber Simultanzweige lassen sich nur mit Unterketten bewerkstelligen.

Ich persönlich bin ein Freund von S7-Graph.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Mobi (29 August 2009)

Deswegen gibts auch auch S7-Graph. Damit klappt es super.


----------



## IBFS (29 August 2009)

*PETRI-NETZ/SPL    vs.   SFC/GRAPH*



Mobi schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts auch auch S7-Graph. Damit klappt es super.


 

Das ist ja auch genau der Unterschied zwischen einem 

PETRI-NETZ (zu einer Zeit kan nur EIN STATE aktiv sein - exakt abbildbar mit der SPL) 

und

SFC (Parallel und Simultanzweige sind möglich - abbildbar mit GRAPH)

---

Will man immer exakt wissen in welchem Schritt die Schrittkette steht,
ist SPL [PETRI-NETZ] besser weil ja immer nur ein Schritt aktiv ist.


Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (29 August 2009)

Ich bin eher ein Fan der Merker-Schrittketten. Das ist aber m.E. eher Geschmackssache ...


----------



## zotos (29 August 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein Fan der Merker-Schrittketten. ...


*ROFL*



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das ist aber m.E. eher Geschmackssache ...


OK ;o)

Ich würde für Schrittketten (in der Siemens-Welt) S7-Graph verwenden.


----------



## IBFS (29 August 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein Fan der Merker-Schrittketten. Das ist aber m.E. eher Geschmackssache ...


...und dann immer den letzten Schritt zuerst im FC - bitte nicht übelnehmen LL


----------



## Bensen83 (29 August 2009)

*Ok*

S7 Graph dürfen wir auf der Arbeit warum auch immer nicht verwenden :-(


----------



## Blockmove (29 August 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich bin eher ein Fan der Merker-Schrittketten. Das ist aber m.E. eher Geschmackssache ...



Sorry, aber wenn es mehr als 10 Schritte sind, dann sind die klassischen Merker-Schrittketten einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Genauso wenig wie Sprungverteiler, Zähler- und ähnliche Schrittketten.
Seit Einführung von Graph5 bzw. S7-Graph bei uns, sind unsere Stillstandszeiten massiv gesunken.
Die Fehlersuche im Störfall ist wesentlich einfacher für unsere Instandhalter.
Konstruktion und Änderungen deutlich einfacher.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Paule (29 August 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wenn es mehr als 10 Schritte sind, dann sind die klassischen Merker-Schrittketten einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Genauso wenig wie Sprungverteiler, Zähler- und ähnliche Schrittketten.
> Seit Einführung von Graph5 bzw. S7-Graph bei uns, sind unsere Stillstandszeiten massiv gesunken.
> Die Fehlersuche im Störfall ist wesentlich einfacher für unsere Instandhalter.
> Konstruktion und Änderungen deutlich einfacher.


Wenn er es aber doch nicht darf!


Bensen83 schrieb:


> S7 Graph dürfen wir auf der Arbeit warum auch immer nicht verwenden :-(


Also wenn es mehr wie 10 Schritte sind, würde ich halt auch auf die Merkervariante gehen
>>> SLW / SLD <<<


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2009)

Ich nutze in Step7 SPL und einen eigenen Baustein, der die Schrittweiterschaltung, Stepbetrieb, Schrittkettenüberwachung etc. übernimmt.   Graph7 wollen viele Kunden nicht, da sie das extra als Option kaufen müssen und natürlich ihr Personal auch entsprechend geschult werden muß. Das hängt sicher u.a. auch von der Branche ab.


----------



## Bensen83 (30 August 2009)

*Stepbetrieb*

Ja wir fragen auch nach jedem Schritt eine Freigabe der Schrittkette ab, welche durch einen Stoptaster zurückgenommen werden kann. (Nur nch beendigung des letzten schrittes) so kann man drch diesen Taster immer den aktuellen Schritt noch zu ende ausführen lassen.


----------



## Rudi (30 August 2009)

*Graph5 bzw. S7-Graph*

Ich mag weder Graph5 bzw. S7-Graph !
Stamme aber aus der älteren Generation von DOS-Zeiten.


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich mag weder Graph5 bzw. S7-Graph !
> Stamme aber aus der älteren Generation von DOS-Zeiten.



Aus der Generation stamme ich auch.
Meine 1. Merkerschrittkette hab ich auf einem PG670 programmiert.
Die 1. Graph5-Kette auf einem PG685.
Gleich das allererste S7-Programm auf einem PG740 enthielt eine S7-Graph-Kette.
Wir sind eigentlich erst auf S7 umgeschwenkt, als S7-Graph einsetzbar war.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 August 2009)

@Zotos, IBFS und Blockmove :
Schön, das ich euch mit den Merker-Schrittketten etwas Raum für eine kleine Grundsatzfrage geliefert habe - das war nicht mein Ansinnen ...
Immerhin kann ich mit Merker-Schrittketten in einer Schrittkette simultane Abläufe erstellen - das wird mit einem SPL-Zähler doch deutlich erschwert.
Ob eine Sprungleiste dann unbedingt zeitgemäßer ist und mit weniger Aufwand zu bewerkstellligen ist, das wäre dann die nächste Frage.
Aber wie ich schon sagte : das ist meine Sicht der Dinge ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2009)

Ich arbeite fast ausschließlich mit SPL, 
wenn Mann das wie früher mit Merkern
macht, ist völlig in Ordnung wenn es 
sauber programmiert ist.
Bei LL bin ich mir sehr sicher das es sauber
Programmiert ist!


----------



## Blockmove (30 August 2009)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Zotos, IBFS und Blockmove :
> Schön, das ich euch mit den Merker-Schrittketten etwas Raum für eine kleine Grundsatzfrage geliefert habe - das war nicht mein Ansinnen ...



Hallo Larry,

es gibt viele Varianten von Schrittketten. Und jede hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Für einfache Abläufe verwende ich auch Merker-Ketten.
Sobald es jedoch komplexer wird, brauchst du bei Merker-Ketten und auch bei SPL ergänzende Dokumentation in Form von Ablaufdiagrammen oder ähnlichen.
Eine Graph-Kette ist dahin gehend selbst dokumentierend.
Und darin sieht man halt bei uns den Hauptvorteil.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## zotos (30 August 2009)

Wenn man sich oft Programme anschauen muss die man selbst nicht verfasst hat sind Standard Werkzeuge wie S7-Graph ein Vorteil. Merker schrittketten sehen mal so mal so aus (rückwärts programmiert, setze/rücksetze in getrennten Netzwerken, wie und wo werden die Transitionen gehandhabt, Zeitüberwachungen, Alternativ- und Parallelverzweigungen) bei Graph ist dies um einiges mehr vereinheitlicht.

Vielleicht sollte man mal ein SK-Konzept Thread aufmachen wo einige Kollegen kleine Schrittketten in der von ihnen bevorzugten Lösungsvariante demonstrieren ;o)


----------



## MW (31 August 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal ein SK-Konzept Thread aufmachen wo einige Kollegen kleine Schrittketten in der von ihnen bevorzugten Lösungsvariante demonstrieren ;o)



So möge doch der Fönig diesen Thread eröffnen und lasse seinen Hofstaat über dies Thema diskutieren. 

Find ich garnicht so schlecht die idee, vielleicht überzeugt mich dann auch mal jemand von den Vorteilen von Graph, denn bis jetzt mache ich um Graph einen großen Bogen.


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2009)

MW schrieb:


> Find ich garnicht so schlecht die idee, vielleicht überzeugt mich dann auch mal jemand von den Vorteilen von Graph, denn bis jetzt mache ich um Graph einen großen Bogen.


 

Installier dir doch einfach mal Graph und schau es dir genauer an.
Wenn du Graph nur für den Automatik-Ablauf und nicht so Dinge wie Handbetrieb verwendest, dann ist es recht schnell überzeugend.
Dann nimm mal eine Anlage, die du vor 5 Jahren gemacht hast oder die ein Kollege bearbeitet und schau dir die Schrittkette an. Wielange brauchst du (ohne zusätzliche Doku) bis sich dir die Struktur der Schrittketten erschliesst?

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## erzteufele (31 August 2009)

Ich nutze auf der 300er auch Graph geht einfach am schnellsten,
da ich ja aber sehr viel 200er und jetzt auch auf die 1200er geh, ... dort sind meine schrittketten mit zähler finde ich einfacher zu handhaben wie merker.
Springen versuche ich immer zu vermeiden (ist aber ansichtssache).
Ich finde mit Zählern sind simultanverzweigungen auch recht einfach (für den zweiten weg nen neuen zähler) absolutverzweigung sowieso .. 
je nachdem wie man die kette aufgebaut hat kann man auch mit zählern einen absoluten handbetrieb machen (wie in graph) mache ich aber nie. automatik und einzelschritt betrieb ist immer gefordert. einfach zu händeln sind auch kleine ablaufe in der kette ... z.b. etwas 3 mal wiederholen wenn es beim erstenmal nicht funktioniert hat o.Ä.

grüße erzi


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2009)

erzteufele schrieb:


> da ich ja aber sehr viel 200er und jetzt auch auf die 1200er geh, ... dort sind meine schrittketten mit zähler finde ich einfacher zu handhaben wie merker


 
Also Zählerketten jeglicher Form haben auch ihren Reitz.
Kommen eigentlich den Merkerketten am nächsten.
Vorallem machen sie keine Probleme bei Initialisierung.
Bei den SPL-Ketten muss hier einfach mehr gemacht werden. Wir hatten schon oft bei Anlagen von Fremdherstellern das Problem, dass bei SPL-Ketten was hängengeblieben ist.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## tschortscho51 (31 August 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich vermisse den Hinweis auf HiGraph wenn's um Schrittketten geht.
Ich bin ein Fan von HiGraph und arbeite schon Jahrelang damit.
Einfacher geht's nimmer!


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2009)

tschortscho51 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Fan von HiGraph und arbeite schon Jahrelang damit.
> Einfacher geht's nimmer!


 
Wird das wirklich in der Praxis eingesetzt?
Ich habs noch nie in der "freien Wildbahn" gesehen 
Bisher hörte ich immer nur Meinungen (vielleicht sinds auch Vorurteile) wie:
- zu akademisch
- nicht wartbar durch Instandhalter
- erheblicher Projektierungsaufwand
- für große Anlagen ungeeignet
- zu geringe Performance

Kannst ja vielleicht mal ein paar Sätze dazu sagen.


Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## erzteufele (31 August 2009)

also mit higraph hab ich auch schon ein wenig rumgespielt aber nur auf meiner teststeuerung ... in einer maschine genutzt habe ich es nie ... ist mir irgendwie zu blöd  da schreibe ich schneller eine MERKER schrittkette als mit higraph ^^ vielleicht bediene ich es auch falsch ... also ich habe mir das noch nicht so intensive reingezogen nur ein wenig gebastelt und war damit ein wenig unzufrieden und hab es sein lassen .


----------



## StefanK (31 August 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wird das wirklich in der Praxis eingesetzt?
> Ich habs noch nie in der "freien Wildbahn" gesehen
> Bisher hörte ich immer nur Meinungen (vielleicht sinds auch Vorurteile) wie:
> - zu akademisch
> ...


 
Hi,
-Ein wenig akademisch ist das schon, aber wenn man sich einmal eingearbeitet hat, hat higraph dann viele Vorteile.
-Der Projektierungaaufwand ist nich größer als bei anderen Ketten
-Ich hab schon große und kleine mit higraph programmiert und da nicht nur Schrittketten, sondern auch Handbedienung, Betriebsarten ...
-Performanceprobleme hatte ich noch nie dabei, die Bausteine können zwar sehr groß werden, bleiben aber sauschnell.

Ich habe HiGraph bisher nur im reinen Sondermaschienenbau eingesetzt, jede Anlage ein Prototyp, wo sich in der Inbetriebnahmephase noch einiges ändern kann. Hierfür halte ich es für absolut Vorteilhaft.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tschortscho51 (31 August 2009)

Einige Antworten zu HiGraph sind ja schon gegeben.
Mich wundert, dass das Tool nich weiter verbreitet ist. Graph7 ist ja auch ein Zusatztool von Siemens, und meines Erachtens wesentlich schwerfälliger und unübersichtlicher.
Eine gesunde Abgrenzung zwischen Schrittketten und "normalem" Code ist ja in jedem Projekt notwendig.
HiGraph ist halt ideal um übersichtliche und schnelle Anpassungen in der IB vorzunehmen. Verwaltungsaufwand der Schrittketten übernimmt das System vollständig. Und Dokumentiert ist der Ablauf dann ja auch schon.
Siemens scheint das Tool nicht mehr sehr fleissig zu warten. Es könnte auch sein das mit "S9"? das Tool rausfällt.


----------



## Ralle (31 August 2009)

Ich staune immer wieder. Ich arbeite fast nur im Sondermaschinenbau, aber sowas wie HiGraph (ok, PCS ist i.d.R. eh zu viel), CFC und selbst Graph7 wird uns von unseren Kunden grundsätzlich verboten. Am liebten haben die alles in FUP, damit kommen die Instandhalter klar, keine Sonderpakete, keine extra Schulung/Einarbeitung. Ich persönlich denke ja ähnlich, denn er ist tatsächlich ein Riesenproblem, wenn man an eine Anlage gerufen wird und dann nicht die entsprechende Option, bzw. die richtige Version vorhanden ist. Daher denke ich, solange auf dem "untersten" Programmierlevel bleiben, wie es nur möglich ist, auch bei den Schrittketten. Wenn Siemens mal so blickig wäre SCL, S7Graph, PDiag, ProAgent, etc. in das Standarpaket zu packen, das wäre schon ein Argument, aber so...


----------



## Blockmove (31 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn Siemens mal so blickig wäre SCL, S7Graph, PDiag, ProAgent, etc. in das Standarpaket zu packen, das wäre schon ein Argument, aber so...


 
Zumindest findest du Graph und SCL in Step7 Professionell.
Nutzen wir seit Jahren

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Ralle (31 August 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Zumindest findest du Graph und SCL in Step7 Professionell.
> Nutzen wir seit Jahren
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Yep, das hab ich auch, aber das gehört ins Basispaket, denn das haben die meißten Kunden auf ihren Instanhaltungs-Laptops. Die wollen keine zig Optionen kaufen und vor allem verwalten. Bei denen schwirrt ja noch viel mehr an Software herum, für andere SPS, Roboter, Spritzgußmaschienen und und und. Manche Firmen brauchen ja ne Abteilung, alleine für die Verwaltung dieser ganzen Softwarepakete.


----------



## Dumbledore (31 August 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wird das wirklich in der Praxis eingesetzt?


 
es wird, zum Beispiel bei uns. Wir steuern damit unsere Hantierungsmaschinen, und zwar insbesondere die komplexeren.

Wichtig wäre, dabei folgendes zu beachten:
- nur den Automatikablauf in Higraph programmieren
- wenn möglich immer mit symbolischen Variablen arbeiten
- das Ganze nur nach einiger praktischer Übung und Erfahrung für die Produktion nutzen

Der Vorteil von Higraph ist für mich, dass man immer den Überblick über den Gesamtablauf hat (auch online im Status) und dass man sehr leicht ändern kann ohne unerwünschte Nebeneffekte zu erleben. In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch die Selbst-Dokumentation zu erwähnen, d.h. nach Änderungen oder Anpassungen ist die Dokumentation "von selber" richtig, da ich ja die Schrittkette selber ändere und dann kompilieren lasse.



Blockmove schrieb:


> - zu akademisch


ich selber empfinde das nicht so, aber meine Elektriker (und auch Anwender, also unsere Kunden) haben durchaus Probleme damit. Die hätten aber auch Probleme mit allem anderen was über KOP und FUP hinausgeht. Ich würde das relativieren. 

Es ist allerdings einer der grössten Nachteile von Higraph, dass es nicht standardisiert ist und daher schwer auf nicht-Siemens-Steuerungen portiert werden kann. Ich hatte allerdings mal einen Japaner hier, der das wunderbar für eine Mitsubishi-Steuerung geschafft hat.



Blockmove schrieb:


> - nicht wartbar durch Instandhalter


ist eigentlich dasselbe Problem wie zuvor. Man benötigt natürlich das Programmpaket, und evtl. auch Schulung dafür, was auch wieder Kosten verursacht, aber "nicht wartbar" stimmt nicht - man muss es eben wollen (und bezahlen), dann geht es sicherlich.

Ein nicht immer unerwünschter Nebeneffekt ist natürlich auch, dass die Verwendung von Higraph (wie auch die von SCL) einen gewissen "Know-how-Schutz" bedeutet ohne die Anlage komplett zu sperren. Man verhindert auf diese Art, dass jeder FUP-Anfänger in den komplizierteren und sensibleren Teilen der Anlage herunfuhrwerkt.



Blockmove schrieb:


> - erheblicher Projektierungsaufwand


nein, ganz im Gegenteil. Da man Higraph sicher nicht für simple Steuerungen verschwenden will, müsste man also sonst komplexe und evtl. verschachtelte Schrittketten selber programmieren. Ich sehe da große Vorteile bei Higraph, vor allem - und das beobachte ich immer wieder - auch bei Änderungen z.B. mal eben "schnell schnell" bei der Inbetriebnahme. Da verliert man in Higraph auch bei sehr komplexen Abläufen kaum den Überblick (vorausgesetzt, man hat das System a. verstanden und b. klug strukturiert)



Blockmove schrieb:


> - für große Anlagen ungeeignet


Grosse Anlagen müssen strukturiert werden, und dann bleiben irgendwann handhabbare Schrittketten übrig. Wieso sollte man die nicht modular in Higraph auflösen können? 

Man darf natürlich keinesfalls den Fehler machen und die gesamte Anlage (z.B. die Förderanlage) in Higraph darstellen wollen. Ich verwende - wenn eben möglich - immer die passende Software für die Aufgabenstellung, also konkret
- AWL für systemnahe Teile z.B. Datenhandling
- FUP für das Gros der Handebene und der Betriebsartensteuerung
- Higraph für Ablaufketten im Automatikbetrieb
- SCL für Rezepturen, Logistik, Textverarbeitung etc.



Blockmove schrieb:


> - zu geringe Performance


Wer das sagt hat keine praktische Erfahrung mit Higraph. Es ist im Gegenteil sehr schnell, da immer nur die Blöcke bearbeitet werden die grade "dran" sind. Im Vergleich mit Graph ist Higraph deutlich schneller.

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Ralle (31 August 2009)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Da verliert man in Higraph auch bei sehr komplexen Abläufen kaum den Überblick (vorausgesetzt, man hat das System a. verstanden und b. klug strukturiert)



Das gilt aber für jedes System. 
Aber ich versteh schon, Schrittketten sind, wie auch bei Graph besser lesbar, da höher abstrahiert. Seid ihr Marktführer auf eurem Gebiet, daß eure Kunden sich etwas hinstellen, ohne selbst damit klar zu kommen?


----------



## Dumbledore (31 August 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> > Da verliert man in Higraph auch bei sehr komplexen Abläufen kaum den Überblick (vorausgesetzt, man hat das System a. verstanden und b. klug strukturiert)
> 
> 
> Das gilt aber für jedes System. ?


 
hmm, das sehe ich eben nicht so - wenn man manche sogenannte Ablaufketten in KOP/FUP oder gar AWL sieht, so verliere ich selbst nach recht kurzer Zeit den Überblick und muss mich neu einarbeiten. Besonders der SPA/SPB/SPx-Befehl ist hier sehr "hilfreich" zum Stiften von Verwirrung.

Sicher gibt es Profis die in AWL träumen oder welche die KOP vorzugweise quer lesen (weil sie Schaltpläne von 2m Länge auswendig kennen), aber für einen mehr technologischen Ansatz ist Higraph klar die beste Lösung. Das versteht im Zweifelsfalle auch unser Verfahrenstechniker 



Ralle schrieb:


> Seid ihr Marktführer auf eurem Gebiet, daß eure Kunden sich etwas hinstellen, ohne selbst damit klar zu kommen?


 
aber klar doch 

Aber ich gebe ja zu, dass manche Kunden dann doch FUP vorschreiben. Manchmal hilft es, die Steuerung als "unterlagerte Maschinensteuerung" zu deklarieren bei der alle Freiheiten erlaubt sind, aber leider durchschaut das mancher Kunde 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Mertin (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab die SuFu benutzt und bin hier auf das schon etwas"" ältere Thema gestoßen. Jedoch denke ich, dass es da am besten herrein passt.
Bin ein S7 Anfänger und experimentiere momentan viel daheim herrum.
In der Berufsschule programmieren wir derzeit mit Schrittketten kleinere abläufe um für viele die Grundlagen aufzubauen.
Eingestiegen sind wir mit FUP, jedoch versuch ich langsam durch learning by doing mich mit awl zurecht zu finden.

Doch meine Frage bezieht sich ja auf Schrittketten.
Wir hatten als Aufgabe auf, ein Programm zu schreiben mit Schrittketten, als ich sie dann abgegeben habe wurde mir gesagt ich solle versuchen die Merker über die Symboltabelle einzutragen, da man bei einem komplexeren System so schneller etwas ändern kann. Vom Aufbau nutze ich 2 FB´s. In einem laufen meine Schrittketten ab und in dem letzteren werden nur die Ausgänge gesetzt. Diese kommunizieren eigentlich über Merker, die gesetzt werden.
Doch wie erwähnt versuche ich nun, über die Symboltabelle alles so zu Handhaben, dass es darüber läuft.
Nun mein Problem. Ich muss einen Roboter Programmieren mit 3 Zylindern, die bis auf 1, alle doppelt angesteuert werden in dem Programm. 
Jedoch, da ich die Merker über die Symboltabelle laufen lasse und wenn ein Merker gesetzt ist, setzt er automatisch in meinen ganzen Schrittketten auch die anderen auf 1 die gleich benannt sind bzw. 2 mal in meinem Programm aufgerufen werden. So wäre diese möglichkeit ja nicht wirklich Sinnvoll...

Wie kann man das verhindern, oder gibt es da alternativen.
Bin für alle möglichkeiten offen und möchte einfach nur alles was ich mir behalten kann darüber, lernen/wissen


----------



## Paule (7 Februar 2010)

Mertin schrieb:


> Jedoch, da ich die Merker über die Symboltabelle laufen lasse und wenn ein Merker gesetzt ist, setzt er automatisch in meinen ganzen Schrittketten auch die anderen auf 1 die gleich benannt sind bzw. 2 mal in meinem Programm aufgerufen werden. So wäre diese möglichkeit ja nicht wirklich Sinnvoll...
> 
> Wie kann man das verhindern, oder gibt es da alternativen.
> Bin für alle möglichkeiten offen und möchte einfach nur alles was ich mir behalten kann darüber, lernen/wissen


Hallo Mertin,
willkommen im Forum.
Wäre besser gewesen einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen als Dich an 34 alte Beiträge zu hängen.

Zur Frage:
Du kannst doch ein Symbol nicht zweimal vergeben.
Kannst Du mal Deine Symboltabelle hier reinstellen, oder der Programmteil der Dir Probleme macht?
Wäre dann einfacher zu helfen.
Mal für mich, denn ich blicke das jetzt nicht so ganz.


----------



## Mertin (7 Februar 2010)

Aus anderen Foren kenn ich das eher, das wir da an alte etwas ranhängen und keine neuen eröffnen bzw vorher die SuFu nutzen.

Nunja.. ich kann das schlecht alles reinstellen, da an und für sich das ganze Programm damit behaftet ist. Jedoch geb ich dir mal ein beispiel 
In der Symboltabelle steht
Hubzyl_rein | M 7.0  | BOOL

Diese bezeichnung hab ich dann oben in die variablendeklaration meines FB 1 ebenso benannt und dann in meinem OB verknüpft. D.h. in meinem FB 1 ist Hubzyl_rein das gleiche wie in der Symboltabelle.

Nun hab ich in meinem Programm am anfang ein SR Glied so benannt und am Ende in meinem Programm eines (Da mein hubzylinder 2 mal ausfahren muss)
Wird das nun am anfang auf 1 gesetzt, setzt es sich am ende ebenso auf 1 und schaltet so die ganzen Schritte ab da auch weiter....


----------



## Paule (7 Februar 2010)

Mertin schrieb:


> Aus anderen Foren kenn ich das eher, das wir da an alte etwas ranhängen und keine neuen eröffnen bzw vorher die SuFu nutzen.


Suchfunktionen nutzen > perfekt > hinten dran hängen finde ich persönlich nicht so gut.


Mertin schrieb:


> In der Symboltabelle steht
> Hubzyl_rein | M 7.0 | BOOL


OK


Mertin schrieb:


> Diese bezeichnung hab ich dann oben in die variablendeklaration meines FB 1 ebenso benannt und dann in meinem OB verknüpft. D.h. in meinem FB 1 ist Hubzyl_rein das gleiche wie in der Symboltabelle.


OK


Mertin schrieb:


> Nun hab ich in meinem Programm am anfang ein SR Glied so benannt und am Ende in meinem Programm eines (Da mein hubzylinder 2 mal ausfahren muss)
> Wird das nun am anfang auf 1 gesetzt, setzt es sich am ende ebenso auf 1 und schaltet so die ganzen Schritte ab da auch weiter....


Du nimmst für Dein SR Glied eine Statische Variable am Anfang und am Ende und schreibst dann:
O Hubzylinder Anfang
O Hubzylinder Ende
= Hubzyl_rein

oder (was für mich eher Sinn macht) Du nimmst die Bedingungen vom Anfang und verknüpfst sie mit den Bedingungen am Ende und weist den Ausgang dann zu.


----------



## Mertin (8 Februar 2010)

Prima vielen Dank!
Beide möglichkeiten haben mir ganz gut geholfen... so einfach"" hatte ich nicht gedacht, das man es so auch lösen kann.

Doch evtl. noch ne Frage:
Ich hab mal gelesen, das man mit einem AWL befehl einzelne Abschitte ein/ausschalten kann. Wie funktioniert das denn, oder kann man damit nur Funktionsbausteine aktivieren/deaktivieren?


----------



## Hawkster (9 Februar 2010)

Einzelne Abschnitte "ausschalten"?
Ich denke du meinst Abschnitte überspringen, z.b. so:


```
SPA TEST
 
      U   E 1.0 //Dieser Code wird nun
      =   A 1.0 //nicht mehr bearbeitet, da wir ihn mit SPA übergehen
 
TEST: NOP 0
```
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## DaMeista (9 Februar 2010)

Mit Ein- und Ausschalten meinte er wohl eher einen bedingten Sprung:

```
L     "DB AP OP120.1".Header.NummerWTamAP
      L     0
      ==I   
      SPB   weit
      L     "DB AP OP120.1".Header.NummerWTamAP
      L     "Alte Wt nummer"
      <>I   
      R     "M465.0"
      L     "DB AP OP120.1".Header.NummerWTamAP
      T     "Alte Wt nummer"
weit: NOP   0
```
Die Anweisungen "innerhalb" des Sprunges werden nur bearbeitet, wenn NummerWTamAP ungleich Null ist.


----------



## Mertin (9 Februar 2010)

ja, soetwas in der Art meinte ich 

Jedoch wie schon am anfang erwähnt bin ich noch "neuling" auf dem Gebiet und versteh nicht alles wie du es geschrieben hast. Wäre vl. einer so nett, mit die einzelnen Schritte Anfängerfreundlich zu erklären?

Aber bisher vielen dank für die guten Antworten, man merkt, das einem hier geholfen wird


----------



## Hawkster (9 Februar 2010)

Ich denke mein Beispiel muss ich nicht erläutern.

Zu seinem Beispiel (Hier nochmal etwas verkürzt)


```
L DB1.DBW0              //Lade den Wert aus dem DB
      L 0                     //Lade die Konstante "0"
      ==I                     //Vergleiche die Zahlen auf Gleichheit
      SPB weit                //Wenn Beide Zahlen gleich -> Spinge zu "weit"
 
      U E 1.0                 //Wird nur Ausgeführt, 
      S A 1.0                 //Wenn wir nicht weggesprungen sind
 
weit: NOP 0                   //NOP 0 -> Null-Operation (Platzhalter)
```
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Hawkster


----------



## Mertin (9 Februar 2010)

vielen dank, ez hab ichs verstanden =)


----------

